# Question about the identity of the egg donor



## mum2twintoddlers (Oct 13, 2006)

Hello

Does anyone know if the person donating the eggs remains anonymous permenantly, so if the recipient couple produce a child with our donor egg, will that child ever be able to trace you?d

Thanks x


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

the law came in april and changed from doners being anonymous to the resulting child being able to trace them once the child turns 18 years old.  When you go to your clinic they will ask you to fill out forms stating your physical characteristics and your personality, education etc.  This may be enough for the resulting child to gain their own identity.  But if not they do now have the right to find you.  But you cant find them so it doesnt worj the other way around.

Also the children, both yours and the resulting child will need to know their background, as in where they came from, because they will need to make sure they dont marry etc their blood relative.  So the details are all kept with hfea for them the check.

hope this helps

tara


----------



## mum2twintoddlers (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks Tara, I've just found the **** site with all the details on as well.  This has really put me off and I'm seriously having second thoughts already.


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

everyones different and that was my immediate reaction when i found out.  My advise is read through everything and chat to other egg sharers on here, getting different points of view really helps make your mind up about lots of ivf issues.

all the best

tara


----------

